# 2008 BBF Forum to Forum Mock Draft - #3 Pick



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Alright Wolves fans, we are running a BBF Forum to Forum Mock Draft again. Your team is on the clock now, the previous results are listed below.

Please post a response with the player of your choice to make your vote count and please make sure to vote whether the pick will be traded or not. This thread will be open 24 hours at most and 12 hours at least so that you have enough time to vote.

Have fun :cheers:


Draft Results

1. Chicago Bulls - *Derrick Rose*
2. Miami Heat - *Michael Beasley*
3. Minnesota Timberwolves -
4. Seattle Supersonics -
5. Memphis Grizzlies -
6. New York Knicks - 
7. Los Angeles Clippers - 
8. Milwaukee Bucks - 
9. Charlotte Bobcats -
10. New Jersey Nets -


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'd go with OJ Mayo.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Mayo


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

OJ Mayo


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Mayo


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Oj


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Mayo easily


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Another vote for Mayo


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Oj Mayo


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I've got to cast my dissenting vote, even though I know I'll be overwhelmed. Yes, Mayo is the pick, but I'm hopeful (and thus voting) that we trade down out of the pick, so it's someone else taking Mayo.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Oj


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Mayo is the pick.

Thanks for participating and don't forget to visit the draft forum for more information on the process.


----------



## Basketballjesus (May 30, 2007)

I know that players like Gordon and Mayo are worth taking at the number three spot, but don't the T-Wolves really need a player like Lopez more?

Or are you T-Wolves not to sure of McCants or Foye???


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

The talent differential between Mayo and Lopez is enough to make the team draft on talent, not positional need


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Agreed (except on liking Mayo): drafting for positional need is a recipe for disaster when there is a legitimate talent differential. That's how people like Rafael Araujo and Scott Haskin become high picks.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Basketballjesus said:


> I know that players like Gordon and Mayo are worth taking at the number three spot, but don't the T-Wolves really need a player like Lopez more?
> 
> Or are you T-Wolves not to sure of McCants or Foye???


Foye was coming off from a knee injury and was out for first half of season. We didn't expect a lot out of him the last time as he was recovering, so the next season would be the best possible time for him to really showing what he got on the floor.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

JuX said:


> Foye was coming off from a knee injury and was out for first half of season. We didn't expect a lot out of him the last time as he was recovering, so the next season would be the best possible time for him to really showing what he got on the floor.


True, and he clearly improved significantly as he got healthier. But even if not for Foye's injury/recovery, I wouldn't say I'm not sure of him (or McCants) to the point of avoiding taking guards. It's just a matter of sound drafting: you don't reach for positional need. Take talent. If worst comes to worst, you can always make a trade because you've got a better hand to play.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Yeah, if Mchale has his eye on anyone other then Mayo he better trade down because hes the clear pick based on talent.

apparently Mchale likes Gallinari


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Avalanche said:


> Yeah, if Mchale has his eye on anyone other then Mayo he better trade down because hes the clear pick based on talent.
> 
> apparently Mchale likes Gallinari


STOP SAYING THAT. ("clear") As for Gallinari, from what I have seen (admittedly only clips and highlights), he's going to be a fine player--nothing to roll your eyes at. But he's not #3 in this draft, either.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Who do you think should be picked third Luther? It's well understood that you dislike Mayo, but you haven't listed any other suitable options at 3.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't believe there's much difference between quite a few of the players. Not to say some won't work out and others will, but there are two guys--Beasley and Rose--who seem like sure things to me. Mayo fits into the big group of guys who could go either way, depending on the teams they land on, their roles there, their work ethics, etc. So (in the long run, not for next year) Bayless, Jordan, Koufos, Love, Gordon, Mayo, Gallinari, Lopez, Augustin and others. I know Mayo got all this attention the past week or two and suddenly everyone likes to think he's climbing some (imaginary) ladder (as if anything changes just because of ESPN main-page stories). And I know a lot of you always liked him, which is fine. But I don't think it's as clear as you all want it to be (just because you like him).


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I actually didnt 'like' him so much as i like his talent level though, his play on court draws me to draft him, not the hype


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Avalanche said:


> I actually didnt 'like' him so much as i like his talent level though, his play on court draws me to draft him, not the hype


You're the reason I said "always liked him," and by "liked" in that sense I meant liked his game. You've been consistent. But he has certainly gained an awful lot of backers around here in the past week or so, and it doesn't seem coincidental that it's when Chad Ford did his piece on him. Ditto for Joe Alexander. I wonder who Ford does next week, because I'm sure that guy will get a sudden boost, too, as if anything changes based on Ford's (or anyone else's) travel schedule to do pre-draft puff pieces.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Rose and Beasley are picked 1 and 2. Timberwolves have ruled out all trades. Luther, who do you pick 3rd?


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

bruno34115 said:


> Rose and Beasley are picked 1 and 2. Timberwolves have ruled out all trades. Luther, who do you pick 3rd?


I reject the scenario because if I'm responsible for picking, I'd have the option to trade down (which is what I would do). The lottery players I like best are Augustin, Jordan and Love. I am interested in Gallinari but think he's a bad fit unless we make significant moves. Jordan probably most interests me in terms of his potential and general style as an athletic, defense-minded center, but his apparent disinterest in being that player worries me. Love worries me for us, as it means he or Jefferson is a center, so we'd have to really run and still would probably get abused on defense. Augustin, I flat-out love. But since nobody else would take him among the first half of the lottery, I'd deal down. I wouldn't rule out Bayless, but I am not convinced about him, either. Still, a two-guard front with both him and Foye as half-point, half-two might be workable. Again, it hurts on defense, leaving someone woefully undersized to guard a two.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I actually really like Jordan too, but i would only take him with a pick around the 10 mark.

Cmon luther... 3rd pick who is it lol


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Avalanche said:


> I actually really like Jordan too, but i would only take him with a pick around the 10 mark.
> 
> Cmon luther... 3rd pick who is it lol


It's Spencer Tollackson.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Fine, who is the third best prospect in the draft?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

luther said:


> You're the reason I said "always liked him," and by "liked" in that sense I meant liked his game. You've been consistent. But he has certainly gained an awful lot of backers around here in the past week or so, and it doesn't seem coincidental that it's when Chad Ford did his piece on him. Ditto for Joe Alexander. I wonder who Ford does next week, because I'm sure that guy will get a sudden boost, too, as if anything changes based on Ford's (or anyone else's) travel schedule to do pre-draft puff pieces.


What did Chad Ford say about him?? Im just starting to like him now cuz of his interviews and what people are saying about his work ethic and his dedication and his feel for the game when he already has all the talent in the world.

I initially didn't like him because becuz when I watched him earlier in the year he just looked like another egotistical chucker who was forcing bad shots cuz he was just focusing on himself. I though he was just being selfish for his own reason(like for impressing NBA scouts), but now I realize that was the role his coach wanted him to play so im less down on him.....He actually says wanted to play PG and be more of a creator(which is what i thought a guy of his talent and feel for the game should've been doing). I think he can be a great player in this league if he can learn to use good shot selection becuz that is something i didn't see when I watched him earlier but is something that can easily be worked on. I think he is a good guy. I always figured he had the talent to be great. He has all of the right tools, but his success will just be a matter of learning when to be a chucker and when to be a distributer....Maybe he can become a better version of Baron Davis. 

I dont know what ur beef is with Chad Ford, I just think that if this guy is legit PG like he claims and his bad shot selection was more a product of his coach wanting him to be a chucker then then it was him being selfish then I have no beef with this guy. He definitely top 3 talent this year tho.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Mchale already criticized Rose for not being able to shoot, so you know Mayo has an advantage in that aspect. On the other hand, its hard for me to see how a Foye/Mayo backcourt doesnt take away minutes from big Al. They are all scorers, you could even argue that Bassy is the type of point you need to play with Al. If only he could shoot with some consistency


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

bruno34115 said:


> Fine, who is the third best prospect in the draft?


Re-read what I said already. It's not a 1-2-3-4-5 thing. There is a group of guys I think can be lumped together behind Rose and Beasley. Mayo is one of them. For the others, go back and read my other post.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Yes, I realize that there are a group of players in the draft that you like. Hell, I'm very fond of all the players you mentioned other than DeAndre Jordan. The thing is you cannot dispute anyones claim that OJ Mayo is clearly a top 3 talent, when you yourself cannot pick a third best player in the draft.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

bruno34115 said:


> Yes, I realize that there are a group of players in the draft that you like. Hell, I'm very fond of all the players you mentioned other than DeAndre Jordan. The thing is you cannot dispute anyones claim that OJ Mayo is clearly a top 3 talent, when you yourself cannot pick a third best player in the draft.


I can and do. I believe it's incorrect to assume that players can be definitively ranked. They are different people who bring different things to different teams. I think that anyone in the group I mentioned could possibly end up the third best player. Or not. But I don't think any of them is definitively third. I think he isn't clearly top 3 because I don't think there is a clear top 3; I think there is a clear top 2, and then a next bunch.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

lol...

with the 3rd pick in the draft, timberwolves gm luther selects....??


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

luther said:


> You're the reason I said "always liked him," and by "liked" in that sense I meant liked his game. You've been consistent. But he has certainly gained an awful lot of backers around here in the past week or so, and it doesn't seem coincidental that it's when Chad Ford did his piece on him. Ditto for Joe Alexander. I wonder who Ford does next week, because I'm sure that guy will get a sudden boost, too, as if anything changes based on Ford's (or anyone else's) travel schedule to do pre-draft puff pieces.


No. Mayo had has his backers and doubters all yr. Most people here saw the Wolves landed the 3rd pick and pretty much agreed on taking him at that spot. Not because of some article. 

You might want to check that Joe Alexander thread again. People were talking highly about him way before that too.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Dissonance19 said:


> No. Mayo had has his backers and doubters all yr. Most people here saw the Wolves landed the 3rd pick and pretty much agreed on taking him at that spot. Not because of some article.
> 
> You might want to check that Joe Alexander thread again. People were talking highly about him way before that too.


I wouldn't ever say nobody liked them, everybody hated them, and an article turned everything around. But be realistic, overall the positive traffic on those guys has been ridiculous in the past week or two.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I wasnt even aware of the articles really lol


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Luther, can u provide us with a link of this article you keep talking about?? I have no idea what u are referring to...


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

http://www.draftexpress.com/article/Word-on-the-Street-Love-to-Minnesota--2898/

Says that there is a possibility that Wolves may swap picks with Memphis while getting one of their youngsters (Lowry, Crittenton or Warrick were cited in this rumor), allowing them to take Mayo, while drafting Kevin Love with the 5th pick. Thoughts?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

My thoughts are word is really growing that mchale wants love.. and im a little concerned


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Zuca said:


> http://www.draftexpress.com/article/Word-on-the-Street-Love-to-Minnesota--2898/
> 
> Says that there is a possibility that Wolves may swap picks with Memphis while getting one of their youngsters (Lowry, Crittenton or Warrick were cited in this rumor), allowing them to take Mayo, while drafting Kevin Love with the 5th pick. Thoughts?


Well we do need a real PG, and so if it were Lowry (preferably) or Crittenden, I'd be fine with the concept. But Love doesn't really fit alongside AJ in my opinion. His passing would be really great, but his post scoring would almost just get in the way and his (projected) lack of defense at either the 4 or 5 is a problem.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Zuca said:


> http://www.draftexpress.com/article/Word-on-the-Street-Love-to-Minnesota--2898/
> 
> Says that there is a possibility that Wolves may swap picks with Memphis while getting one of their youngsters (Lowry, Crittenton or Warrick were cited in this rumor), allowing them to take Mayo, while drafting Kevin Love with the 5th pick. Thoughts?


Only reason to do this trade would be to re-unite Foye & Lowry, and then bring in Jordan to play center(Love would be a waste imo)......I would prefer to get Mayo tho.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Mchale needs to stop looking for trades involving the number 3 pick... be happy you landed Mayo and concentrate elsewhere


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

I would like that trade, swapping with Memphis and getting Lowry...but we better not pick up love.lol


----------

